# How To Disable Horn When Remote Locking?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lock the doors using the switch in the car.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Be happy you don't own some GM cars...that play a loud staccato trumpet call.......


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pressing the lock button on the key fob once instead of twice doesn't chirp the horn on US models at least.



JLL said:


> Lock the doors using the switch in the car.


That pops the locks back open if the drivers door is open on mine.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Not sure if it’s different but on the GEN 1’s if you hit the button once to lock the car on your remote, after 30 seconds it sets the alarm without doing the horn beep.


----------



## _GABO_ (Mar 7, 2021)

Not sure if the AUS Cruze is different in this way, but on my US gen 1 if you hit the driver's door lock pin down and shut the door it will lock all of the doors.


----------



## MYTCRUZE (Jul 26, 2021)

Tony Y said:


> I have just acquired a 2011 1.8L Australian Holden Cruze - it's too early to have a menu option to disable the horn on remote locking, does any one know if there's a way to stop the horn waking my neighbours every time I come home late?


Just use your key to lock it rather than the remote


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Tony Y said:


> I have just acquired a 2011 1.8L Australian Holden Cruze - it's too early to have a menu option to disable the horn on remote locking, does any one know if there's a way to stop the horn waking my neighbours every time I come home late?


I have a 2012 CDX diesel and pushing the remote once will lock without any beep. 30 seconds later the immobiliser turns on. I use it all the time so I don't disturb the neighbours at night.


----------

